# Bike Rental SD or Orange County?



## Aztec

I've got 6 co-workers from England that will be in So. Cal the last week of April for work. They want to do a 100 mile ride from OC to SD on a Sunday and need bikes. My local shop doens't have that kind of inventory so I'm looking for suggestions on where to hook them up. 

Looking for good bikes in a variety of sizes. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## kike_gavilan

Nytro in Encinitas (San Diego County) rents old cervelos (nice enough). Hi-Tech Bikes San Diego rents tri-bikes. But Hi Tech bikes does not reant any gear. The tri-bikes are for locals that have their own gear and pedals and want to try "tri."


----------



## hebby

here is a link to the orange county wheelmen's web site. It is a list of a bunch of shops in O.C. You could call them and see if they rent or not.

http://www.ocw.org/LocalBikeShops/default.asp?Page=3


----------



## eisidor

Hey. I came across this post while searching the web for a bike rental place in so cal. I was wondering if you managed to find anything?

I just moved from Southern California (Long Beach, specifically) but I'm going back this summer to get married (my fiancee is a native). I was thinking that week I might get some friends together for a good ride, but will obviously need bikes. Plus I don't feel like getting into the mess of packing up my road bike and bringing it with me on the flight. I miss the riding in So Cal so much.


----------



## jbartoe

*Synaptic Cycles rents and delivers road bikes in SD & OC*

For future reference, Synaptic Cycles (www.synapticcycles.com) rents higher end road bikes in San Diego and Orange Counties. We even deliver and pick up the bikes for no extra charge. If you need to set up a group with bikes, we can offer group discounts. 

Full disclosure- I am the owner, but I am very proud of our offerings (currently Calfee and Cervelo) and think we offer a great product.

Joe Bartoe
Synaptic Cycles Bicycle Rentals, Inc.
949-374-6079


----------



## jspharmd

I just wanted to provide some feedback on rentals in San Diego area.

I searched this site and the web and found several shops that rented bikes. When I called the local shops, they would only take basic information. This was because they would only provide basic bike set-up (pedals and minimal seat adjustment). I've rented in Colorado before and the shops there asked for any fitting information to provide a similar set-up. When I asked the San Diego-based shops about sending them my LBS fitting, the response was that they wouldn't do any more adjustments besides seat height. 

I came across this thread and called Joe at Synaptic Cycles.

I ended up renting from Synaptic Cycles from January 16th-18th. Not only did Joe set the bike up according to my fitting, he delivered the bike and picked it up. The bike was in perfect condition and aside from different ride characteristics of the rental frame, the bike felt exactly like my bike! It was so nice to ride a bike that fit just right. 

The service provided by Joe was above and beyond. I visit San Diego for conferences and usually make out there once a year or so. I will definitely be renting from Synaptic Cycles again.


----------

